# Pressemeldung DAV Nr. 1 / 2006



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2006)

*PRESSEMITTEILUNG *
Nr. 1 / 2006 

Berlin, 4. Januar 2006

Grüne Woche – DAV-Dialogstand in Halle 26c, Stand 319

Vom 13. bis 22. Januar 2006 ist der Deutsche Anglerverband auch in diesem Jahr wieder offen für alle interessierten Besucherinnen und Besucher der Internationalen Grünen Woche in Berlin. 

Die Präsentation steht diesmal unter dem Motto „Angeln in Europa“. Als Gäste werden die befreundeten Anglerverbände aus Polen, Tschechien und Ungarn einen Einblick in die vielfältigen Angelmöglichkeiten in ihren Ländern geben. 

Dazu werden eigens vom 13. bis zum 15. der Präsident des PZW E. Grabowski und vom 17. bis zum 19. Prof. Ing. P. Semeniuk, der Präsident des CRS, sowie am 14. und 15. Dr. I. Kesmarki, der Vizepräsident des MOHOSZ, nach Berlin kommen und am DAV-Stand verraten, wo bei ihnen die größten Fische stehen!

Am 21. und 22. vermittelt dann noch der „Angelsachse“ Lutz Hülze mit seinem Team ganz praktische Kniffs für ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2006.

Ansonsten erwartet die Besucher auf der über 100 Quadratmeter großen DAV-Fläche wieder ein buntes Treiben rund um die Anglerhütte. Traditionell können Kinder wettangeln und Erwachsene an der Drillmaschine ihre Kräfte messen.

Der Angelkahn ist diesmal ganz neu und kann gleich am Stand erworben werden.

Natürlich werden neben den deutschsprachigen Betreuern der ausländischen Verbände auch Vertreter des Bundes- und der Landesverbände des DAV für Auskünfte zur Verfügung stehen. Deshalb haben Präsident Bernd Mikulin und die Präsidenten der LAV Eberhard Weichenhan aus Brandenburg sowie Hans-Peter Weineck aus Sachsen-Anhalt ihr Kommen zugesagt. Sie stehen dann auch gern den Besuchern Rede und Antwort. 

Selbstverständlich wird es auch wieder eine Umfrage mit tollen Gewinnen geben!

Ansprechpartner: 
Michael Winkel
DAV-Bundesgeschäftsführer 
Tel. (030) 97 10 43 79


----------

